# pregnant dalmation molly?



## skibum

i was wondering if my dalmation molly fish was pregnant. if any one can tell by this picture that would be great!


----------



## Guest

Doesn't look that way to me, but it is a female.
Edit: Adult female mollies are pretty much always pregnant, but this one doesn't look close to giving birth.


----------



## Summer

Hard to tell as you cant see the gravid spot. So..maybe, maybe not. Is she in with males? how long as she been in with males? or, did she come from a tank w/ males? Females can hold sperm for as long as 6 months so if shes been in with a male in the last 6 months she is pretty much indefinately pregnant.


----------



## skibum

she is with one male and one female. im willing to bet that she came in a tank of males as i bought her at petco about a month ago. i was just wondering if she was pregnant or just fat lol


----------



## jrman83

I think she may be a ways from having them, but definitely pregnant.


----------



## skibum

alright thanks for all the help. do you have any idea how far away? a 2 weeks?


----------



## Sherry

In my opinion, she does look pregnant but no very far along. And no I cannot tell how long she has. I have had smaller females than this have 20 fry or larger females have 6. Until they stop eating for 24 hours, start hiding from everything, and their belly is flat on the bottom, then I may put them in the box. No on can predict for sure. 
HTH just my 2cents.


----------

